# Sleeping



## Suba1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Good evening. I just recently got my Wirehaired vizsla puppy. He is wonderful except he will not sleep at all during the night in the crate. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think we can help you without first seeing some pictures of him, you know...for science. 

A few suggestions: buy some ear plugs; put the crate right by your bed and foot by foot, over a couple weeks move it to the desired location; camp out on the floor next to the crate (you're already losing sleep); put him to bed earlier and sit outside the crate reading, journaling, or staring at his wonderfully wrinkled face—something quiet; do lots of fun crate games during the day to start forming positive associations; and finally give it some time. A lot of crate training to me is simply waiting as they mature. Sometimes a baby is going to cry no matter what you do. 

And finally the best suggestion, nix the crate at night and let him cuddle with you! My wire curls into the teeniest ball right by my side, under the covers and there is no better feeling in the world. *I still made her sleep in the crate sometimes so she'd learn how. 

Look through the puppy section on the forum or use the search tool to find tons more ideas. Good luck and don't forget those pictures!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Suba 

We are trying to make Rowan's kennel a really great place to be  we feed him in there, I've worked on "crate" with him and reward him with chicken, and give him bully sticks in there. We had a *little* break through tonight; he ate with the door closed!  

If he is anything like his brother, he is almost unbearable in there. Just try to work with him in there for small intervals during the day. Don't always leave him in there but tell him crate and treat him for going inside and play with him in there a little. Also, if he is ready for a nap and you don't need to keep him in there, try putting him in there with the door open. Hang out there until he falls asleep and then let him sleep with the door open if possible.

Rowan is crying his little head off right now! :-[ good luck!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Wait! Is Suba's pup one of Rowan's brothers?! I'm no longer politely requesting pics, I'm demanding them!


----------



## Suba1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes he is Rowan's brother. I will post pictures of him. I have a feeling I am going to be addicted to this site. Thanks Ottomama for enlightening me to this forum.


----------

